# Recycled 2 ch - for movies now



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

*I accidentally started this new post, not realizing I had one started already. So I edited it with this preamble explaining my mistake. Sorry for the confusion. *

I updated my system by taking the remaining audiophile gear from a disassembled (mostly sold off) music system. The upgrade includes built-up Paragon Radiant speakers (replacing Acoustic Research AR15 Hi-Res Series monitors on Target Audio stands), Kimber Kable speaker cables (replacing Linn K20 12 ga. cables), and Quantum Q-bar power strip (replacing Monster Power HT1000), all left from the music system. Tube amp in photo is for show at present.

Denon DRA395 2.1 receiver, Denon DVD1930ci universal player
Paragon Radiant speakers (built-up from partially finished new cabinets), Klipsch RPW10 sub
MIT, Kimber Kable, & Audioquest cabling
Quantum Q-Bar power strip
Sony 46" Bravia LCD TV, Terk antenna on floor (for free over-the-air HD programming)

(The AES tube amp in the photo is not being used. It is also a hold over from my music system but I'm undecided if I want to use it for TV and movies because the extended play time of more frequent on/off powering will drastically shorten tube life...and for lack of owning a preamp currently. Note the Target Audio rack on the far left of one of the photos w/ a vase on it is also left over too.)


----------



## qiong (Dec 15, 2010)

Great set up for music. Always love the tube amp. Why not put it in use instead of just showing it? Very warm sound.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

qiong said:


> Great set up for music. Always love the tube amp. Why not put it in use instead of just showing it? Very warm sound.


Thanks for your nice comments on this system.

So why am I not using the tube amp? I sold off most of my audiophile gear to raise money, therefore the speakers and tube amp are all that are left. I picked up the Denon receiver on CL for cheap as a stop gap until better financial times. I'm keeping an eye out for a nice tube pre but even a modest one is more than I can afford right now. I did use a passive pre for a short time, but I couldn't get by with only one input. the Denon doesn't have pre out but I did try the 2nd zone to the tube amp. It was cumbersome to use this way and the Denon's preamp is not so good so I didn't gain much, so the tube amp is inactive until further changes to my system.

Music or movie system? In general, not only does a tube amp sound warm, but there is more air, better soundstage, and clearer more human sounding presentation. My experiences reveal that a good 2-channel tube system sounds pretty amazing on movies because of its uncanny ability to offer up a 3D presentation. So a tube pre is in the future, but I'm not sure when.


----------



## qiong (Dec 15, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> Thanks for your nice comments on this system.
> 
> So why am I not using the tube amp? I sold off most of my audiophile gear to raise money, therefore the speakers and tube amp are all that are left. I picked up the Denon receiver on CL for cheap as a stop gap until better financial times. I'm keeping an eye out for a nice tube pre but even a modest one is more than I can afford right now. I did use a passive pre for a short time, but I couldn't get by with only one input. the Denon doesn't have pre out but I did try the 2nd zone to the tube amp. It was cumbersome to use this way and the Denon's preamp is not so good so I didn't gain much, so the tube amp is inactive until further changes to my system.
> 
> Music or movie system? In general, not only does a tube amp sound warm, but there is more air, better soundstage, and clearer more human sounding presentation. My experiences reveal that a good 2-channel tube system sounds pretty amazing on movies because of its uncanny ability to offer up a 3D presentation. So a tube pre is in the future, but I'm not sure when.



Thank you for your explanation. Quite educational.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

OK, after talking about my AES Super Amp MkII tube power amp I decided to cycle it back into the system, but still plan to add a tube preamp in the future. 

I'm using the Denon stereo receiver and a pair of discrete looking Optimus ProX-44AV mini-monitors w/ the Klipsch subwoofer (though I seldom us a sub for TV) for general TV viewing, so as not to put unnecessary wear on the NOS tubes. 
For movies, music, and special TV programs (ie: Super Bowl) I'm using zone 2 out from the receiver to feed the tube power amp which powers my DIY floorstanders. The Denon is alright as a preamp but not great, so a nice tube preamp like the matching AES AE-3 MkII tube preamp or a CJ is in the future.


----------

